

The 'base tag' trick - jonathanconway
http://jonathanconway.net/tech/base-tag-trick.html

======
lutusp
This won't always work. When a copy of a page like you describe interacts with
the parent site, the latter can tell that the page isn't local, and they might
care. I had a case like that on my site some years ago -- people were trying
to hack my guestbook page by downloading it and modifying it. I finally
stopped that activity by detecting the origin IP and rejecting any activity
that wasn't local.

~~~
jonathanconway
Thanks for the comment. Yes this won't work for sites that are heavily
dependent on interaction with the server. In my experience it's better for
working with static sites such as blogs, news sites, etc.

